# Litespeed Titanium Bikes(gravel)



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just curious who makes these and are they any good. My sole experience with a similar bike is my Firefly but noticed Litespeed at the local bike shop. They feel light and the metal looks and feels thinner(subjective) along with welds that while they may work were not what I would expect from a high end bike. Are these bikes comparable to a BikesDirect, a Seven or something in between? Just curious. The store's been carrying them for a while but unlike Moots, Seven, Firefly, even Bikesdirect's sold Motobecane never seen one on the road


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

They are made by the American Bicycle Group, who bought them out a decade ago. With the buyout they tried moving to carbon fiber, probably in an attempt to be more profitable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Litespeed were a pioneer in Ti frame manufacturing, starting in the late '80's. Through the '90's they were a premium frame used by many pros including a certain LA who won the TDF on one.

They also made frames to Eddy Merckx's specs, branded as Merckx AX. I have one from 1995. Wonderful frame and excellent quality.

I don't know the inside story, but at some point the original owners sold out and Litespeed have been under new management for quite a while. They are still made in the USA according to this. I cannot comment on the current relative quality. https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/02/19/factory-tour-litespeed-celebrates-30-years-of-cutting-edge-titanium-bicycle-manufacturing/


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i remember litespeed from around 20 years ago, although not well. vague recollection has it looking like a better product although i may be judging it unfairly from the eyes of my firefly.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You could post a close up photo or 2 of the current welds and then we could compare. 20 years ago they were excellent, as good as anything out there.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> You could post a close up photo or 2 of the current welds and then we could compare. 20 years ago they were excellent, as good as anything out there.



no i would not sneak a photo in the bike shop


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's some of my '95. Based on other Litespeeds I used to look at back in the day, I'd say this welding was representative of that era.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

these are of my firefly which is a year old and very close close-up. and the welds i saw on the litespeed in the store almost reminded me of the aluminum welds i see on so many bikes these days maybe not as bad, but closes.


View attachment 318172


View attachment 318173


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my 2000 Litespeed vs my 2011 Lynskey. I'm not sure if the Litespeed was made under ABG or if the Lynskey folks were still running the show. I think it's Lynskey-built, but I'm not 100%.


----------

